# Any SHO owner updates out there?



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Curious about how the SHO owners like the new motor. 
Any notable + or - comments, issues? 
How many hours so far?
Shallow water performance, esp in duck ponds?
Economy comments?
"Making oil"?

Btw, My Baton Rouge buddy run a Shearwater X2200 / 250 SHO combo and he really likes the SHO - 30 hours so far. A few tech svc bulletins for small items. He raves about the power and hole shot and no overheating v his previous 300 Yam.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Capt. Lowell Odom of Rockport has around 60 hrs on his SHO. No plroblems.

Runs in the 70's fully loaded, great water PSI when running jacked up, brutal mid-range punch, very quiet when crusing.


----------



## CapnPerk (Aug 16, 2004)

*200 SHO*

I'm running a 200 SHO on a Trans SVT. Only at the 10 hrs. so the break-in is just now complete but so far I like what it has done. Low and Midrange torque is better than any engine I've run, fuel economy is great. Really no complaints. Once I get the break-in oils changed, Ill really see what it can do but I don't think I will be disappointed.

Keith


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

what is the SHO? 4 or 2 stroke?


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

pipeliner345 said:


> what is the SHO? 4 or 2 stroke?


4-stroke


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

pipeliner345 said:


> what is the SHO? 4 or 2 stroke?


Yamahas 4.2 liter big block fo SHO !  Super High Output.....SHO........4 Stroker !


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Spoke with a reputable guide sponsored by Yamaha and he had a Blue Wave 2400 Pure Bay rigged with a 250 SHO and over 150 hours on the motor. I thought it ran beautifully but he had some very good advice... 

He said the SHO and Saltwater versions are identical blocks and electronics, but the SHO's run the 20" shaft and the lower unit intakes are different. The lower unit intakes are what he said is the SHO's achilles heel since it is VERY prone to collect algae, grass, etc. on the intake screens causing a fast overheat alarm - the screens do no clean themselves well either. So for flats applications that's not a good thing and quite embarrassing for him when he's got customers on board and ya got to shut 'er down after getting on plane to clear fouled intakes. He said if grass or algae aren't a problem where you fish, then it's not an issue but I think it would be an issue for most of us...

The Saltwater also seems to be the better option as it has 4 intakes, not 2. I had to laugh when he said "now if you want the flashy decals, you can put the SHO cowling on that Saltwater and have a better lower unit design. Found the saltwater has a little better corrosion protection to boot... 

I did a little research on it and believe he's spot on... Bottom line, unless you need the short 20 inch shaft or don't see the intake issue being a problem, the SHO is incredible. 

As for the torque, it flat out blew me away - I would put it up against ANY 2 stroke, that's how strong it felt!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I would like to see ETECs BS test now on them pulling a yamaha backwards.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, the Saltwater version (offshore) also has a higher amperage output, think it was like 70 amps compared to the SHO's 50.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> Oh yeah, the Saltwater version (offshore) also has a higher amperage output, think it was like 70 amps compared to the SHO's 50.


offshore also requires commandlink


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Spoke with a reputable guide sponsored by Yamaha and he had a Blue Wave 2400 Pure Bay rigged with a 250 SHO and over 150 hours on the motor. I thought it ran beautifully but he had some very good advice...
> 
> He said the SHO and Saltwater versions are identical blocks and electronics, but the SHO's run the 20" shaft and the lower unit intakes are different. The lower unit intakes are what he said is the SHO's achilles heel since it is VERY prone to collect algae, grass, etc. on the intake screens causing a fast overheat alarm - the screens do no clean themselves well either. So for flats applications that's not a good thing and quite embarrassing for him when he's got customers on board and ya got to shut 'er down after getting on plane to clear fouled intakes. He said if grass or algae aren't a problem where you fish, then it's not an issue but I think it would be an issue for most of us...
> 
> ...


The La boys running the SHOs say they have done well in the duck ponds - no overheating issues, hmmm.


----------



## gaw623 (Nov 17, 2009)

No overheat issues on my end. The intakes are bigger then on the Vmax series 2 with a little different design. I had a 300 vmax series 2, and that motor would just look at algae, grass, etc. and it would over heat. With the SHO Jack plate on 5 and trimmed up and putt right on out. When I get about 14 inches of water, Jack plate on 2, trim the motor down, trim tabs down and hold the *&%$ on!!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Read somehwere there was a Yamaha Tech Bulletin or recall on the screen and Termostat but can't find it to reference the specifics or models affected. Some owners reported their screen/t-stat were replaced at the 10 hour service - willing to bet these were early models. 

That said, the overheat issue may actually be a non-issue for newer SHO's if they have indeed gone with a newer modified screen and thermostat from the factory.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> Read somehwere there was a Yamaha Tech Bulletin or recall on the screen and Termostat but can't find it to reference the specifics or models affected. Some owners reported their screen/t-stat were replaced at the 10 hour service - willing to bet these were early models.
> 
> That said, the overheat issue may actually be a non-issue for newer SHO's if they have indeed gone with a newer modified screen and thermostat from the factory.


problem with the older SHOs were that they were not getting hot enough which caused the motors to make oil. I have not heard anything about overheating issues yet.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

How "old" are you talking. The VMAX SHO we're talking about is barely a year old...

But I'm sure you knew that already.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

I spoke directly with a Yamaha factory tech guy yesterday on the TSBs. 
Summarized comments:
The thermostat issue is two fold:
1) As WDixie mentioned, In ultra cold water, say 45F, with the crankcase oil at or below water level, it takes a while to get 'up to operating temp', thus the metal components (rings/cylinder walls) may, at the lower temps, permit some blow-by of fuel to the crankcase, the 'making oil issue'. The lower unit pickups and thermostats have now been tweaked to allow motor to get up to proper temp in all conditions after the TSB fix.
2) the thermostat seal requires replacement when the new thermostats are put in, thus the 'corrosion minimization' TSB that some of us have seen mentioned.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> How "old" are you talking. The VMAX SHO we're talking about is barely a year old...
> 
> But I'm sure you knew that already.


come on know you know i did:slimer:


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

For once I find myself on the same side of the fence with WDixie, the SHO is a great motor. A friend who will remain nameless is known to be hard on equipment. He had a 250 SHO on a tournament boat this year and it gave him zero problems, draggin through mud, running hard, you name it, it held up fine. I'm not ready to give up my Pro XS yet but the SHO seems to be as good as any other.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

wadefish1 said:


> For once I find myself on the same side of the fence with WDixie, the SHO is a great motor. A friend who will remain nameless is known to be hard on equipment. He had a 250 SHO on a tournament boat this year and it gave him zero problems, draggin through mud, running hard, you name it, it held up fine. I'm not ready to give up my Pro XS yet but the SHO seems to be as good as any other.


i knew one of these days i could get you to join my side. you need to come see me so i can put two of the exact same boats(ranger) in the water and SHO you the difference in the Pro XS and SHO:work:


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Sounds impressive. They need a 300 20" SHO then I'll be ready to compare.


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

*SHO FO SHO*

The plan for my Stingray is the SHO. I am hoping to hear news of a 300 SHO hitting the market in early 2011. Then Eric will get the order!!! Although I'm not waiting much longer than that to be ridin' dirty in an SCB. May have to settle for the 250.

Anyone heard any news on a 3 Hundy coming out????

:cheers:

:bounce:

:biggrin:


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> i knew one of these days i could get you to join my side. you need to come see me so i can put two of the exact same boats(ranger) in the water and SHO you the difference in the Pro XS and SHO:work:


WHISLING DIXS YOU MUST BE A SHO SALESMAN CAUSE YOU SURE ARE A WINDBAG ABOUT THEM DO YOU OWN ONE OR JUST A DREAMER? ETEC WILL EAT THEM ALIVE AS ALWAYS , YAMAHA GOT BEHIND IN THERE 4 STROKE VS 2 STROKE TECHNOLOGY AND HAVE NEVER OR WILL EVER CATCH UP


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Capt. Brian Bordosky said:


> The plan for my Stingray is the SHO. I am hoping to hear news of a 300 SHO hitting the market in early 2011. Then Eric will get the order!!! Although I'm not waiting much longer than that to be ridin' dirty in an SCB. May have to settle for the 250.
> 
> Anyone heard any news on a 3 Hundy coming out????
> 
> ...


Hey Funk !!!!! Where ya been hid'n ? Been hog hunt'n..?  LOL :biggrin:
Did'nt see ya at tha Oilmans Tourny.:cheers:


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Capt. Brian Bordosky said:


> The plan for my Stingray is the SHO. I am hoping to hear news of a 300 SHO hitting the market in early 2011. Then Eric will get the order!!! Although I'm not waiting much longer than that to be ridin' dirty in an SCB. May have to settle for the 250.
> 
> Anyone heard any news on a 3 Hundy coming out????
> 
> ...


We will have a modified 250 VMax SHO on a Stingray soon. Expecting 300 or more HP.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Professor,... er, I mean Eric, what sort of 'modified' monster?
Any elaboration, or you just gonna leave us hanging? =


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

When will they be making one with a 25'' shaft so I can put it on a new Haynie HO ?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

SORRY...haynies only come with Merc's =)


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

jmack said:


> When will they be making one with a 25'' shaft so I can put it on a new Haynie HO ?


they do build one. We are putting them on the xtreme 25


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

WHATS UP


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I've become interested in putting the new F250 Offshore on my 22 Guardian if it gets here within the 6 months I was promised. The new LCD display is the jam but ya gotta pay to play.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Wading Mark said:


> I've become interested in putting the new F250 Offshore on my 22 Guardian if it gets here within the 6 months I was promised. The new LCD display is the jam but ya gotta pay to play.


True, but if you figure that one gauge and unless I am overlooking something the purchase and install should be around what, $500???

An array of round analogs or better yet, dual 3" digital gauges like iCommand will be pretty close in price don't ya think?

As for me, I would probably do the new LCD too - it's just got so much built in to pass it up. I haven't seen it up close, but I'm not sure if it has the troll RPM feature. Thought that was really slick too...


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> True, but if you figure that one gauge and unless I am overlooking something the purchase and install should be around what, $500???
> 
> An array of round analogs or better yet, dual 3" digital gauges like iCommand will be pretty close in price don't ya think?
> 
> As for me, I would probably do the new LCD too - it's just got so much built in to pass it up. I haven't seen it up close, but I'm not sure if it has the troll RPM feature. Thought that was really slick too...


I was quoted about $1,000 for the gauge and another $500 for the controls. I'm not trying to nickel and dime the boat but I'm not interested in having the absolute newest thing on the market if it offers no additional utility, especially when I plan to have the boat for about 15 years.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

scb factory said:


> We will have a modified 250 VMax SHO on a Stingray soon. Expecting 300 or more HP.


is it possible to replace the 250 SHO computer with a 300 yamaha computer?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> is it possible to replace the 250 SHO computer with a 300 yamaha computer?


I asked around about that and the only answer I have gotten is no. If anyone has gotten anything else please chime in because I would be interested to know.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

I was told you could take a 250 SHO Control Module and put it on the 225 SHO and it would work. Alos heard it costs about a Grand for the computer though.


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Hey Funk !!!!! Where ya been hid'n ? Been hog hunt'n..?  LOL :biggrin:
> Did'nt see ya at tha Oilmans Tourny.:cheers:


No boat for the Oilman's this year. Sold it to make room for the SCB baby! Not really....the wife went to UT Nursing so we made room for that. But, all is done now and Eric and I are starting to work on a Masterpiece! Lots of Bang and Twang!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh and to answer your question.....I did a little Hog Huntin' Friday night at the Ville. It was a fair hunt. No kills though. I was a little skeered!!


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

scb factory said:


> We will have a modified 250 VMax SHO on a Stingray soon. Expecting 300 or more HP.


And it will carry a warranty after modification? You riggin' up a NOS system or what? I would like to have my button mounted on the throttle please with a bright red LED light on it!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Capt. Brian Bordosky said:


> Oh and to answer your question.....I did a little Hog Huntin' Friday night at the Ville. It was a fair hunt. No kills though. I was a little skeered!!


Roger That ! LOL I did not get any phona calls from ya, so I thought you were MIA ! LOL Give me a shout when ya get your SCB


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Capt. Brian Bordosky said:


> And it will carry a warranty after modification? You riggin' up a NOS system or what? I would like to have my button mounted on the throttle please with a bright red LED light on it!


No NOS.

A little correction though, this Modified SHO started life as a 200 VMax SHO (not a 250).


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Ha*



Capt. Brian Bordosky said:


> Oh and to answer your question.....I did a little Hog Huntin' Friday night at the Ville. It was a fair hunt. No kills though. I was a little skeered!!


He may not have gotten a kill, but he sure had one in the crosshairs. So much so that he was still thinkin about that ol sow the next mornin'.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

DSilva said:


> I was told you could take a 250 SHO Control Module and put it on the 225 SHO and it would work. Alos heard it costs about a Grand for the computer though.


I heard the same thing too but I was told that you couldn't by my techs. They could be wrong but I have not heard anyone tell me different


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

LBS said:


> He may not have gotten a kill, but he sure had one in the crosshairs. So much so that he was still thinkin about that ol sow the next mornin'.


LOL....That sounds like Brian.....aka Funk.....short for " Watermellon Funk " LOL :ac550::ac550:


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

LBS said:


> He may not have gotten a kill, but he sure had one in the crosshairs. So much so that he was still thinkin about that ol sow the next mornin'.


I see Ole TMason has filled you in on some details from Shark-A-Thon. You should have been there JP.

I will be there on the 27th for a night wade. Might check the feeder before we head to East!! Ha ha!:cheers:


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

LMFAO!!! 

Feeder!!!

Shark-A-Thon!!! Yeah!


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

Durtjunkee said:


> LMFAO!!!
> 
> Feeder!!!
> 
> Shark-A-Thon!!! Yeah!


Now I know who Durtjunkee is!!

See you next week brother!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Just talked to my redfishing buddy from LA. His SHO LU just blew at 100hrs. The motor was serviced to factory specs since new. He said the Yam Tech factory rep told him that this is a 'known issue' as the LU lube level is critical to lubricating the top bearing / gears in the LU. The rep said that he recommends the 100 hr svc at 75 hrs or so until the Yam engineers issue a TSB fix. Any other SHO owners hear or experience something like this?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

All gearcase lubrication should be replaced every 50hrs. Its a good idea to keep an eye on your lower seals by pulling the prop and looking for oil around the prop shaft seal @ least every few trips. The manufacturers say every trip, remove prop and check for seal damage. If you see oil, it is leaking and should be replaced.


----------



## ghillhouse (Jan 6, 2008)

railbird said:


> All gearcase lubrication should be replaced every 50hrs. Its a good idea to keep an eye on your lower seals by pulling the prop and looking for oil around the prop shaft seal @ least every few trips. The manufacturers say every trip, remove prop and check for seal damage. If you see oil, it is leaking and should be replaced.


Were you in the landcut this weekend? Friend of mine said there was a guy circling around a Majek with a tower and Honda, yelling all sorts of uncomplimentary things at him. He said it was at summer place. What happened?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

There was a guy on the Rolough's channel who believes I am responsible for damage to a water line that runs from the middle of the flat to his island. He blames me for people hitting his water line that he ran across a shallow flat and marked with pvc pipes. He says because i drive thru there traveling to/from yarborough, i must be responsible for the breaks. I know its there and have my motor completely out of the water when i cross it. They also believe I am responsible for the other 100 or so boats that use that trail, somehow I am leading them astray. 

So here is what set this nut off. I came off the flat and idled at zero wake by 3 different boats docked at 3 different cabins (his cabin was the middle one) on the channel (rolough's). After I was about 75yds past all the boats docked, i jumped back up on plane and ran to my cabin. We dock and are unloading the boat when this guy comes flying out of the same cut i just ran out of (on plane mind you), and runs up to us on plane and sets down after waking my boat and starts to rant almost incoherently about me getting on plane in that channel. He is completely out of control all hopped up on meth (if his teeth are any indication of his habits), screaming and cussing in front of 3 womens. I am still wondering what the heck he is talking about. He is saying he is going to kick my arse and I am not sure what is wrong with this guy. He then decides he has got us told and tries to start his boat, it won't start, lol. So i fire up my buggy and ease over there and try to figure out what his problem is, I am still not mad, I am just trying to calm the situation. I even offer to tow him back to the house so we can talk about all of this to figure out what set him off. Thats when he claimed I am causing all his problems with his water line. It turns out what had him so upset was me getting on plane at low tide with no chance of my wake touching anything but the pilings of a few docks, (not even his dock). What happened that day could have gone very bad for him, because the 20yr old kid that was with us really wanted in that guys boat to settle this once and for all. We held him back and tried to handle the situation like adults.

As for the water line, it is a relic from rolough's days, and every cabin on the north bank of the channel gets water from that line. It runs about a 1/2 mile across the flats from very shallow to deeper (a few inches) next to the island, which is where everyone crosses it. I found it while wading the 1st time I fished down there and have been very carefull not to hit it ever since. These people are getting water from a well that doesn't belong to them and have run a water pipe across a public flat and have the nerve to complain about people driving across it. They even blame me for creating this path across the line and leading others with less shallow running boats astray. lol

Its pretty comical what people convince themselves of.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LMAO


----------



## ghillhouse (Jan 6, 2008)

railbird said:


> There was a guy on the Rolough's channel who believes I am responsible for damage to a water line that runs from the middle of the flat to his island. He blames me for people hitting his water line that he ran across a shallow flat and marked with pvc pipes. He says because i drive thru there traveling to/from yarborough, i must be responsible for the breaks. I know its there and have my motor completely out of the water when i cross it. They also believe I am responsible for the other 100 or so boats that use that trail, somehow I am leading them astray.
> 
> So here is what set this nut off. I came off the flat and idled at zero wake by 3 different boats docked at 3 different cabins (his cabin was the middle one) on the channel (rolough's). After I was about 75yds past all the boats docked, i jumped back up on plane and ran to my cabin. We dock and are unloading the boat when this guy comes flying out of the same cut i just ran out of (on plane mind you), and runs up to us on plane and sets down after waking my boat and starts to rant almost incoherently about me getting on plane in that channel. He is completely out of control all hopped up on meth (if his teeth are any indication of his habits), screaming and cussing in front of 3 womens. I am still wondering what the heck he is talking about. He is saying he is going to kick my arse and I am not sure what is wrong with this guy. He then decides he has got us told and tries to start his boat, it won't start, lol. So i fire up my buggy and ease over there and try to figure out what his problem is, I am still not mad, I am just trying to calm the situation. I even offer to tow him back to the house so we can talk about all of this to figure out what set him off. Thats when he claimed I am causing all his problems with his water line. It turns out what had him so upset was me getting on plane at low tide with no chance of my wake touching anything but the pilings of a few docks, (not even his dock). What happened that day could have gone very bad for him, because the 20yr old kid that was with us really wanted in that guys boat to settle this once and for all. We held him back and tried to handle the situation like adults.
> 
> ...


Hopefully it was not the group from the light blue cabin on the north side of the cut. I have friends in that one, but they weren't there this weekend, and they are bankers, not methheads. They do get frustrated having to wade out there and repair that line, but they are the only ones with free well water, so that's the price.

Being on a channel, I understand, and appreciate, guys running through on plane. The ones that slow half-way down and plow a two foot wake are a different story.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

So, is it alright to run on plane? Haven't seen a problem at any other area with PC's.

For the 20yr old, I'd have let the big dog eat.


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

*SHO*

Skeeter have you gotten that new rig yet? You sure seem worried about that SHO. I have talked with a few of the guys down here and they all have said basically the same thing everyone else on here has said. Its got a warranty so I wouldnt sweat it......LOL........... The fishing has turned on down here. You need to break that new rig in.................. Brandon


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

No disrespect intended, but with all the SHO's and V6 Offshore 4.2's out there and all we hear is a "friend of mine" second hand info, I am pretty confident they have a good product. 

I have ZERO worries about the F300 I have on order, but if there is an issue... I have a 5 year warranty!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

ghillhouse said:


> Hopefully it was not the group from the light blue cabin on the north side of the cut. I have friends in that one, but they weren't there this weekend, and they are bankers, not methheads. They do get frustrated having to wade out there and repair that line, but they are the only ones with free well water, so that's the price.
> 
> Being on a channel, I understand, and appreciate, guys running through on plane. The ones that slow half-way down and plow a two foot wake are a different story.


It was the guy staying in the blue cabin to the west of those guys. He drives a carolina skiff, He was on the verge of psychotic episode. Every time I tried to reason with the guy, he would break into a cursing tirade again. 2 different times I said screw it I'm gonna whip his azzzzz and caught myself heading his way. Had this happened on land he would have had a hell of a fight on his hands. Having the boats and water between us was the only thing that stopped this from being really ugly. Also I believe if he didn't have the safety of being in his boat, he would have never had the stones to act lke that. I bet he was crapping his pants when his boat wasn't starting and was driving up with 3 men in the boat. lol

As for the water line, I know where it is and I never cross it without raising my motor way above the bottom of the hull. The water is routinely 14-15 inches deep where everyone crosses. If people don't know its a water line, why don't they put a sign up saying "buried water line cross with care". My bet is the boater that hits it doesn't know its there.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Dang, I missed all the fun this weekend!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

rsparker67 said:


> Dang, I missed all the fun this weekend!


LOL, its a good thing you weren't there, I don't think i could have stopped you from gettin that boy.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

railbird said:


> LOL, its a good thing you weren't there, I don't think i could have stopped you from gettin that boy.


yeah, doubt i would have handled it as well as you did.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

btw, i'm thinking a 250 SHO on a 23 Shoalwater Cat would be a pretty good set up!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

TroutNOut said:


> Skeeter have you gotten that new rig yet? You sure seem worried about that SHO. I have talked with a few of the guys down here and they all have said basically the same thing everyone else on here has said. Its got a warranty so I wouldnt sweat it......LOL........... The fishing has turned on down here. You need to break that new rig in.................. Brandon


Hey B, 
Been tied up on a two work projects, need to get over there though. 
Got 16 hours on the SHO and no complaints on performance.
Right now looks to be 2 mph slower than the 250 ProXS on the same boat. Might get a little more out of it once it loosen up a bit, like the ProXS did at 40 hours or so. Quick starts, great hole shot and midrange. So far what I expected in overall performance after talking to other SHO owners before sale. Just keep your rig at 5,500 and I can hang with you 

On the blown LU, just passing on info from a SHO guy I know who is very meticulous about his stuff thinking most 2coolers would rather know about it than not. I do agree that is why we have warranties...

Oh yeah, one complaint - my SHO was titled on 9/3/10. 12 days later, on 9/15/10, Yamaha offered 3 more years of extended warranty for sale after 9/15. So I missed it by 12 days. "Too bad, so sad" was about all Yamaha had to say. No grace period. Oh well.

Send me a text before the next trip and we can tag team 'em.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

ReelWork, 
No problem, I am a SHO owner and think it IS a good product. Just passing on info from a fellow tournament angler directly, no bashing. Thought 2coolers would rather know about a real world issue and not a rumor. Disregard it if you think it is false. I know otherwise and will be mindful of the issue as a SHO owner. 2cool is more than just a bragging board, and hopefully a place where we can share useful info. Tight lines to you.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Skeeter - agreed and perhaps you missed my point. Bottom line, there are a lot of SHO's out there and only a handful of "real world" negative reports like yours. 

That's good and of course, thanks for sharing. 

You might remember a while back there were a lot of reports of brothers' cousin neighbor's uncle's dog's vet who knows a fella that heard...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

rsparker67 said:


> btw, i'm thinking a 250 SHO on a 23 Shoalwater Cat would be a pretty good set up!


I like your thinking!


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

*SHO/TRP*

Anyone have any knowledge of throwing a TRP on a SHO and how it performed?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

There was a thread on here a few weeks ago where someone did just that... Looked good from what you could see from the pics and performance reports were stellar. 

Go back and scroll through, you will find it.


----------



## 2 Many Hobbies (Aug 28, 2008)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3074103#post3074103


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the link, didn't look hard enough. Been running a TRP about 7 months or so and REALLY like it.


----------



## 2 Many Hobbies (Aug 28, 2008)

Put a sho above the trp and you will be picking bugs outta your teeth you'll like it so much!


----------



## 22nautictourney (Oct 14, 2010)

*225 SHO*

I have a 2010 Nautic star 22 tourney with the 225 SHO, No complaints,, lots of power, great hole punch. quiet. tops 56 mph. to date. 33 hours.:texasflag


----------



## gaw623 (Nov 17, 2009)

Skeeter's report is right on. I am his fishing buddy from LA. My SHO lower unit blew up at 102 hours at the IFA Redfish Championship. Yammy Tech onsite had a new lower unit on in 15 minutes, but we were screwed for the tournament. He said Yamaha should have a fix out in January 2011. A couple crapy pictures on our website - www.bigpissedmullet.com
Team Big ****** Mullet
Gary & Gus Wilson


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

gaw623 - Assuming that "fix" you're referring to is specifically for 4.2 SHO lower units and not the Offshore series 4.2's?

By the way - that hook in the cheek picture gave me the willies.. OUCH!


----------



## gaw623 (Nov 17, 2009)

ReelWork, yes it is for the SHO 4.2 liter's only as far as I know.

Yes, my brother was not to pleased with me that day!!!! Especially when I tried the hook out method with mono and it did not work because it was behind legiments in his face!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

gaw623 said:


> ReelWork, yes it is for the SHO 4.2 liter's only as far as I know.
> 
> Yes, my brother was not to pleased with me that day!!!! Especially when I tried the hook out method with mono and it did not work because it was behind legiments in his face!


I am not calling your bluff about the lower unit but I think you may have just been unlucky. Out of all 5 of our stores I have not heard of a major problem with SHO lower units. In fact we are now putting TRPs on them and running them hard. A TRP prop would put the most tension on a lower unit. I have only had positive feedback from the SHO and can honestly say after a year of sellng them that they have lived up to Yamaha quality.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

gaw623 said:


> ReelWork, yes it is for the SHO 4.2 liter's only as far as I know.
> 
> Yes, my brother was not to pleased with me that day!!!! Especially when I tried the hook out method with mono and it did not work because it was behind legiments in his face!


Yeah that hook in the face looked pretty bad. I hooked my son in the leg a couple weeks ago, talk about going from a hero to zero in 2 minutes! Anyways, made for an exciting afternoon in the ER. I was proud that Progressive covered the $1000 ER bill tho!


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

*It's not his water.*

There is only one name on the permit to allow use and/or access to the water well. Its under the name Hoffman, and no one else is allowed to use it. Period. It was grandfathered in with the purchase of the cabin permit. I'm very familiar with the methhead you have encountered. He and the other cabin users are only allowed to get that water because of someones kindness. Having smashed all the lines going to that particular cabin because they screwed the whole cistern and pump up and got it all packed with sand, they/he seems to be trying to champion the cause now. Being that more than once he was the one getting royal chewing out.



railbird said:


> There was a guy on the Rolough's channel who believes I am responsible for damage to a water line that runs from the middle of the flat to his island. He blames me for people hitting his water line that he ran across a shallow flat and marked with pvc pipes. He says because i drive thru there traveling to/from yarborough, i must be responsible for the breaks. I know its there and have my motor completely out of the water when i cross it. They also believe I am responsible for the other 100 or so boats that use that trail, somehow I am leading them astray.
> 
> So here is what set this nut off. I came off the flat and idled at zero wake by 3 different boats docked at 3 different cabins (his cabin was the middle one) on the channel (rolough's). After I was about 75yds past all the boats docked, i jumped back up on plane and ran to my cabin. We dock and are unloading the boat when this guy comes flying out of the same cut i just ran out of (on plane mind you), and runs up to us on plane and sets down after waking my boat and starts to rant almost incoherently about me getting on plane in that channel. He is completely out of control all hopped up on meth (if his teeth are any indication of his habits), screaming and cussing in front of 3 womens. I am still wondering what the heck he is talking about. He is saying he is going to kick my arse and I am not sure what is wrong with this guy. He then decides he has got us told and tries to start his boat, it won't start, lol. So i fire up my buggy and ease over there and try to figure out what his problem is, I am still not mad, I am just trying to calm the situation. I even offer to tow him back to the house so we can talk about all of this to figure out what set him off. Thats when he claimed I am causing all his problems with his water line. It turns out what had him so upset was me getting on plane at low tide with no chance of my wake touching anything but the pilings of a few docks, (not even his dock). What happened that day could have gone very bad for him, because the 20yr old kid that was with us really wanted in that guys boat to settle this once and for all. We held him back and tried to handle the situation like adults.
> 
> ...


----------

